# The Grim Reacher



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's my new zombie. He's not a technological wonder, but considering I threw him together with spare crap lying around my garage, I'm happy with how he turned out. Here's some pics, some are before I was done painting him and some are after. I also included a video that would be longer if my camera's batteries had not died, but you can see him in action. He's going to be placed breaking through a wall as a distraction for another scare. Hope you like him


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, I like that guy! Great use of odds and ends.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's the video

HPIM0551.mp4 video by r_wern - Photobucket


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Gonna make his one eye glow?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Glyphen2010 said:


> Gonna make his one eye glow?


I could, but I'm WAAAAAAYY behind right now. If I have time, I have the parts. I'm working on getting the main parts of the haunt done right now and I'll go back later and work on some details. Can't have a walk-through haunt without walls, ya know


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great. I love white eye. Movement looks great as well.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job .... scraps come in handy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He must be a Van Gogh zombie, because he only has one ear


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> He must be a Van Gogh zombie, because he only has one ear


I wanted one side of the face to still have a few parts intact


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice movement ... looks good!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work of spare parts he's cool looking


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very cool!! Nice work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, very cool looking!


----------

